# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Gap filling between architrave mitres

## stevo27

Hi all, 
Where architraves are mitred, what is used to fill any gaps?  A filler, like a putty?  Or a caulk?

----------


## Craigoss

Are the archs being painted or stained?

----------


## stevo27

Painted (MDF trim)

----------


## shauck

Caulk for gaps between two materials, filler for holes in one material.

----------


## intertd6

The thing to try aim for is no gaps or cracks, if they are inevitable a gap filler such as " no more skills " is a good one to use.Regards inter

----------


## JB1

My carpenter used PVC glue while installing them. 
Wiped clean and then sanded back. 
Perfect and smooth as. Not noticeable when painted.  
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## intertd6

Any carpenter that has to sand the face of a architrave mitre joint has missed a vital lesson in final fixing of trims, glue is a dubious one as well.
regards inter

----------


## JB1

I should have said sanded by required. 
I have no issues with PVC Glue. 
It can't hurt, plus the fact PVC glue will make the bond stronger and also seal the MDF. 
Even if the joins were perfect, I would prefer PVC glue be used.     
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## TheHammer

Mitred (timber or mdf) should be glued with PVA. It is ridiculous to think that all trim goes up perfect. MDF is super stable. It will not move due to humidty. I would prime the architraves, then fill any defects with Selley's Doors & Trim. It will bond better to the primer. Those defects include the mitres.

----------


## intertd6

> Mitred (timber or mdf) should be glued with PVA. It is ridiculous to think that all trim goes up perfect. MDF is super stable. It will not move due to humidty. I would prime the architraves, then fill any defects with Selley's Doors & Trim. It will bond better to the primer. Those defects include the mitres.

  Nobody has said that you can't use glue on the mitres, the problem comes when a substandard job on mitering is attempted to be filled up with glue or filler of some sort by a qualified trades person.
problems can arise when glue is not thoroughly cleaned from the surfaces of raw timber that will be stained because it will not penetrate the grain because it has been sealed with a glue residue.
regards inter

----------

